# Identification required, South Coast WA



## nealo (Dec 13, 2008)

Look dad...a legless lizard....NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Needless to say we put it down very carefully and very slowly,

We have just moved into another house that has alot of bush just a few houses away...weather warming up and so on.

Can anyone identify this snake...??..we are on the south coast of WA


----------



## andyscott (Dec 13, 2008)

It a Western Hooded Scaley- foot :lol::lol:


----------



## nealo (Dec 13, 2008)

Well i hope that is all it is..scared the absoloute #$%@*& out of me, as I haven't come across one before....just looked...well...not harmless


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 13, 2008)

If you can see ear holes its a lizard


----------



## andyscott (Dec 13, 2008)

Its a Western Crown Snake Elapognathus coronatus,
Nice find.


Sorry for miss leeding you, as it can give you a nasty bite.
I thought you knew it wasnt a legless lizard .


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 13, 2008)

I cant see the photos, but if it looks like this then Andyscott is correct saying its coronatus....











Nothing to worry about for an adult but not the best toy for your kid 
Jordan


----------



## nealo (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh ha ha ...LMAO

Yeah..I was pretty confident it wasnt actually a lizard.

Locally most people refer to these as copperheads, my neighbour says that there are lots around here!!!

Looking closer though Bushy's book I have confirmed the ID...yeah..the old camera phone pics are a bit ordinary..thats exactly it Jordan

And to top it off...we have just taken possession of our new stimmy today!!!!!


----------



## andyscott (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrates on the new Stimmie 

LMAO uradacus,
The pic would look like that if it wasnt taken by a camera phone


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 13, 2008)

But its head isnt copper.....:lol: Nice animals and not all that common up my way, they much prefer the climate south of Perth.

Must be a problem with the pic host, i get 3 crossed boxes.....
Jordan


----------

